# BH/Freestyle corners planning



## MiloD (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys, 

To those of you who do BH or the freestyle corners:

How much "pre-processing" do you do during your memorization?

I haven't been doing sticker cycles on corners for very long but it is going well. At this point I'm mostly doing sighted BH/freestyle solves to focus on the methods. When I do BLD, figuring out nasty comms with my eyes closed is a pain. I can greatly reduce my execution time and increase my accuracy with some planning, but obviously this comes at a cost. 

So at this point, early in my BLD development, should I practice memoing in this way and try to reduce my "planning time"(shouldn't be too hard, I pretty much just started with BH)? or should I just get use to memoing stickers and solving comms bld? 

What did you guys do when you were learning? 

thanks!


----------



## joey (Apr 30, 2010)

The best way is to just memo execution!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

Joey's right, but I didn't go that way at all. I definitely just memorized the letters/images, and then figured out the commutators with my eyes closed. But then, I'm weird - I find that I can "see" commutators much easier with my eyes closed than I can with my eyes open. I get confused when I actually watch myself performing them - I stay on track with my eyes closed.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 30, 2010)

Mike, you should become like Haiyan.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Joey's right, but I didn't go that way at all. I definitely just memorized the letters/images, and then figured out the commutators with my eyes closed. But then, I'm weird - I find that I can "see" commutators much easier with my eyes closed than I can with my eyes open. I get confused when I actually watch myself performing them - I stay on track with my eyes closed.



I must agree with Mike. It is often much easier to figure it out while *not* looking. It was only when I got it wrong that I had to see what happened.

As to planning, I tended to start new cycles to get easy commutators. Now I go for easy memory instead (when I have a choice).

With time you get used to the commutators. I rarely think of colours or places any longer, I tend more and more to go directly from letters/stickers to commutators.

Edit: with time I hope to go directly from words/images to ready commutators (without thinking at all, I presume this is what some call brain dead ).


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 30, 2010)

What I did to practice speed especially with the A9 cases was to solve every possible three cycle starting with UBR->URF, and then UBR->RFU, and so on. That makes it easier to remember and recognize the sticker-relation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> What I did to practice speed especially with the A9 cases was to solve every possible three cycle starting with UBR->URF, and then UBR->RFU, and so on. That makes it easier to remember and recognize the sticker-relation.



Yes, I did the same. I think time attacks on these groups (which I know you also did, Sakarie) really help.


----------



## MiloD (Apr 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > What I did to practice speed especially with the A9 cases was to solve every possible three cycle starting with UBR->URF, and then UBR->RFU, and so on. That makes it easier to remember and recognize the sticker-relation.
> ...



I do this too. Actually, I took all the corner stickers, except for three white stickers, off an old cube and numbered them 1,2, and 3. This way I can easily manipulate them (just rotate one or two in place etc...) to practice all sticker cycles for a given 3 pieces without messing up the CO group (bc I care about things like that when I'm practicing)

Thanks for the replies. I will post any related questions in this thread, if and when they come up.


----------

